# Bilstein B8 : The sweet spot



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

History of my suspension : Stock, then installed UR bars, then installed Pedders Xa coil-overs, then removed some UR bars, then installed Camber bolts and 15mm H&R spacers, then went back to stock shocks but with H&R springs and then installed Bilstein B8 shocks and kept the H&R springs.

Some of you may remember i was one of the few back in the day that actualy raced on a local racetrack, did some lapping and calibrated my coil-overs for months b4 i was very satisfied. The trouble is, after that year of joy and incredible handling, they broke in the following winter. (I don't think Pedders thought they would be used in -30c weather...)

So i changed to H&R springs + stock shocks... It didnt take me long to realise that it wasnt a good combo : They bottomed-out way too often in normal driving and when pushing the car, it was even worst. (The reduction of wheel travel with underdamped shocks doesnt work at all.)

It was either buy another set of Coil-overs or try to find another solution and i did : Bilstein B8.

These shocks are made especialy to work with Sport springs : They are shortened and the damping is increased. 

In one word : WOW. :eusa_clap:

No more bottoming-out, increased confort, increased body control and handling. Im super satisfied!

For someone like me who use his car all year, in the winter and with the bad roads we have in Quebec, this is the sweet spot. :goodjob:



PS : - 1st pic you see the B8. Notice how thick is the shaft compared to our stock shocks. 

- 2nd pic installed. List of stuff you see : H&R springs, Bilstein B8, Eiback camber bolt, ZZP 12" brake kit, H&R 15mm spacers and Moog endlink.

- Alignment : -1.6 of camber, 0 of toe-in, stock caster, stock rear alignment and 32lbs in tires.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for this. I'm making a shopping list now. Hopes and dreams ya know? I was looking at the b12 kit. But still thinking kw maybe. Our season stops in October and starts in April. 

Thought about shims on the rear??


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> Cool! Thanks for this. I'm making a shopping list now. Hopes and dreams ya know? I was looking at the b12 kit. But still thinking kw maybe. Our season stops in October and starts in April.
> 
> Thought about shims on the rear??


Ya, i thought about it, but its not necesary. The rear is stable and the stock alignment is ok. The only thing i may add in the rear in the futur is a Whiteline swaybar, but i like the way the car is driving right now.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I've thought about a sway bar back there, but that might jump my class as well. Doing the b12 kit, not the coilovers, costs just a smidge more than the springs and just front struts.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> I've thought about a sway bar back there, but that might jump my class as well. Doing the b12 kit, not the coilovers, costs just a smidge more than the springs and just front struts.


The B12 kit would be a very good choice!

Just went on a road trip and im very impressed how good those B8s are. Knowing what i know now, for sure i would have installed that right at the start.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It looks good. My concern is that under dampered rears might cause chopped rear tires or even slight cupping. I see it all day long on compact cars with bad rear shocks. If it helps reduce weight transfer on starts it wouldn't hurt anything either. I wish they'd make the sportlines honestly, but they'd have done it if they were going to.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> It looks good. My concern is that under dampered rears might cause chopped rear tires or even slight cupping. I see it all day long on compact cars with bad rear shocks. If it helps reduce weight transfer on starts it wouldn't hurt anything either. I wish they'd make the sportlines honestly, but they'd have done it if they were going to.


If you order the B12 you will have front and back shocks.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

That's my goal, and why I think it looks like the best option without coilovers. But I've got time to get off the fence on the subject.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Also!!! What do you think of those spacers? Did you have to mess with the studs?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> Also!!! What do you think of those spacers? Did you have to mess with the studs?


I wouldnt touch the back if i were you. Just install the B12 kit, do a normal alignment and see how you like it.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I just ordered B8s to replace my worn 70k mile OEM shocks/struts. I'll be sticking with OEM springs for now, but I'm very much looking forward to improved comfort and handling, especially over what are probably blow AC Delcos...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oldskool said:


> I just ordered B8s to replace my worn 70k mile OEM shocks/struts. I'll be sticking with OEM springs for now, but I'm very much looking forward to improved comfort and handling, especially over what are probably blow AC Delcos...


For the difference in price, for sure i would suggest going with Bilstein or Koni for shocks. Putting B8 with stock springs should be good, let us know what you think!

Btw i see that you have an ECO and i think this is the perfect Cruze to keep the stock springs, since imo its the best looking Cruze with a stock suspension.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Poje, thanks for the writeup!

Do you have a picture of the Bilstein beside the OE shock? I'm wondering how much shorter the B8 shock bodies are than the OEM shocks, and how much more suspension travel they give?

Where did you get them from and what do they cost?

I have a '12 Eco on Eibachs with stock shocks and it rides OK until you hit ANY kind of medium sized bump, and they bottom out. They bottom out often, and when they do there's excessive rebound since the stock shocks are under-damped.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Poje, thanks for the writeup!
> 
> Do you have a picture of the Bilstein beside the OE shock? I'm wondering how much shorter the B8 shock bodies are than the OEM shocks, and how much more suspension travel they give?
> 
> ...


I got them here : http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2012&autoModClar=2LT

They are about 1 inch shorter and the damping is stronger, perfect for after market springs.

They still bottom out tho, but once every 20 big bumps, instead of once every 2. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you know if the Bilsteins have the original shock design, or the revised design that started in the mid 2012 model year? The spring perch was lowered on the later cars, and my Eibachs were designed for the earlier shocks, so my car is really low in front and much higher out back.

What year is your car, and do you have ride height pics with the new setup yet?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Do you know if the Bilsteins have the original shock design, or the revised design that started in the mid 2012 model year? The spring perch was lowered on the later cars, and my Eibachs were designed for the earlier shocks, so my car is really low in front and much higher out back.
> 
> What year is your car, and do you have ride height pics with the new setup yet?


My car is a June 2012 and when i put the B8s on, my ride height didnt change at all, so this mean its the same as a stock shock that goes on my car.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Poje said:


> My car is a June 2012 and when i put the B8s on, my ride height didnt change at all, so this mean its the same as a stock shock that goes on my car.











This is my front stance, the rear is a lil bit higher and its normal, since i have less weight then stock in the back. (Removed spare and jack)


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

The bilstein struts should update your suspension to correct your height situation sir. They have no listing of that part for prior models so I am basically making a 99% positive bet for ya man.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Poje said:


> View attachment 157442
> View attachment 157450
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at these on the website, it says they don't fit my vehicle.....does that not matter?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

How are you liking the camber bolts. i am so angry Gm didn't allow camber adjustment in front from factory. i know its for simplicity sake but common simplicity does not trump the huge loss of performance camber can provide


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Keep in mind the Cruze front suspension gains camber as it is compressed. This means that you gain camber simply by lowering the car. My front end has about the same camber as the rear after lowering, which is to say, a pretty big gain. The front end grip is improved a LOT.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yah i know most independent suspension have this natural design but at stock height at auto cross running proper amount of air i have more or less worn away my front outside shoulder. had i been able to adjust camber from the get go i could have had a proper track set up and have even wear, better grip out of these low grip lrr tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> For the difference in price, for sure i would suggest going with Bilstein or Koni for shocks. Putting B8 with stock springs should be good, let us know what you think!
> 
> Btw i see that you have an ECO and i think this is the perfect Cruze to keep the stock springs, since imo its the best looking Cruze with a stock suspension.


Late to the party here, but do you have a part number for the Bilsteins? I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, manufactured 11/11, and no online catalog brings that front shock up for my vehicle. 

Also, does Koni even make anything for our cars?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Late to the party here, but do you have a part number for the Bilsteins? I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, manufactured 11/11, and no online catalog brings that front shock up for my vehicle.
> 
> Also, does Koni even make anything for our cars?


Both Koni and Bilstein dont do front Strut for Cruze anymore, but Bilstein still do Coil-overs and rear Shocks :

Bilstein, Innovation and High Quality Since 1873


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> Both Koni and Bilstein dont do front Strut for Cruze anymore, but Bilstein still do Coil-overs and rear Shocks :
> 
> Bilstein, Innovation and High Quality Since 1873


I never did see them on the website, but I was able to order them. I wonder if it's just an issue with their website.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I never did see them on the website, but I was able to order them. I wonder if it's just an issue with their website.


They were there back in the day and they had a B12 kit too. (B8 with Eibach springs)

They dont make them anymore im 90% sure of it, you can only get the Front strut from a seller who still have them in stock. (The only way to realy know would be to call Bilstein and im in Canada)


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I never did see them on the website, but I was able to order them. I wonder if it's just an issue with their website.


Nvm, went to the Euro website and they still make them :

Parts catalogue


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I waited several weeks for mine to arrive from Germany.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

since owning older permanence vehicles id say buy your parts sooner then later. on my daytona turbo its a pain to find adjustable koni shocks anymore. either new old stock or rebuild a old set. get your coil overs now and down the road youll be one of the few that has them when they are no longer made... also stock up on parts lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its done, just installed my B8s on my Diesel with stock springs and it works perfectly!

#bestshocksforCruze


----------

